# Replaced laptop HDD, brightness wont adjust



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

Basically, I've had this Lenovo G50-45 Laptop for over 2 years and due to it being in constant transport the HDD has been knocked around, the magnets have lost magnetism and the drive became really slow. The know the story. I installed a 120GB Samsung SSD into it, installed Windows 8.1 and it auto-activated as this Laptop came with Windows 8.1 so I didn't require another serial. It works fine, it's so quick (was previously unbelievably slow). However, the brightness won't adjust. I assume this is because it requires a driver. I attempted to download and install a driver but the only drivers available are 64 bit drivers and my Laptop is 32 bit.

What can I do? 

laptops and netbooks :: lenovo g series laptops :: g50 45 notebook lenovo Lenovo PC Support

Thank you for your assistance in advance.


----------



## rowdyyates (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello
Only thing to do is have a 64bit operating system. Try to get the recovery media on your link.


----------



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry I don't understand what you mean by reco on the link. 

Is there a way to install 64 bit without losing any files settings or folders?


----------



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

Or programs also


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Laptop is able to run 32bit or 64bit Windows, the Windows version installed on the computer maybe 32bit.
Please confirm this by right clicking *This PC* and choosing *Properties* and share a screenshot of it in your next post. 
You can also use the *Auto Detect my Product* on the drivers page and choose the best driver for it


----------



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

It's 32 bit and the auto detect fails when I attempt to run it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Alright, download the video/audio driver from here: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/olddownloads/ds100174


----------

